# Rod holder for my pontoon.



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

So I was planning on going fishing Saturday until my wife wanted me to take care of a bunch of stuff around the house and also wanted to go to lunch. I finished my honey do list and had plenty of day light to kill. I had seen some customized pontoon boats on the BigFishTackle site and decided that i was going to make a rod holder for my toon. I made it out of 1 1/4'' and 1'' PVC. I added 1" unions to the 3 supports so i can remove it when i don't need it. It can be taken on and off in about 30 seconds. I decided to lay some primer and Valspar stone spray paint to clean up all the pipe primer and glue around all the fittings and give it a clean finished look. I was pretty stoked how it turned out. I was hoping to get some feed back and pro's and con's from people that have made stuff like this for there toons. I would be more than happy to help anyone make one for there pontoon. I will be braking it in a few times this week to see how she performs. I just hope my little project will be worth the effort i put into it. Im pretty excited to use it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work, do you have to secure the rods somehow to avoid them falling out too easily?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks real good. My only suggestion would be to figure some way of securing the rods so they don't accedently fall, or get pulled out.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

You are not going to like that set up if you ever put a motor on your kick boat, if you aren't it looks like a great setup


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> You are not going to like that set up if you ever put a motor on your kick boat, if you aren't it looks like a great setup


With the cost of registering a toon now, I don't plan to use mine with a motor any more.
Too bad that the Government can raise their incomes to cover inflation and we can't raise ours.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job! Rather than using bungee cords or lanyard to keep your rods in place without falling or getting pulled out, cut down the side of the tubes 3 or so inches and make a notch for the reel handle to fit into.

So when you put the rod into the tube, you have the reel rotated 45 degrees to the right, the reel handle slides down the notch and when it hits the bottom, it rotates back to where the reel is down toward the water. That way it would take a heck of a bump to jar it around and out of the tube.

Good job on building that thing. I love to see the mother of invention thing taking place.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice work, do you have to secure the rods somehow to avoid them falling out too easily?


The tube holding the fly rod is slotted....them other's aren't just gonna jump out on their own......... *\-\*

Good job pintail..that's using the ole noggin !!


----------



## Honker 22 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dude that thing will never work. You will put your boat in and the whole thing will fall off. Come on Pintail, I thought when you told me you were doing this that it would have the grill and the cooler with it as well. How do you expect us to have a good day on the water without the essentials? Ah well, it was a good first attempt. Just messin pal, you ingenuitive motor boatin sun of a gun. Cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I would think that it will work just fine as is. All the pressure from a fish or snag will be coming up from beneath the boat, up to the rod tip, and unless those things pivot, that will cause them to bind up in the holder which is all that keeps rods in when you see them on big saltwater boats and all.

If they DO pivot, then you are screwed, but that would be easily fixed. :twisted:


----------

